# Most Evil Non-Mod



## ingolmo (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm sure everyone's going to bob up and down to vote for themselves, but try to be truthful to yourself and decide who is really the most evil non-mod. Well, me, I _am_ evil, but I think that e.Blackstar is the evilest. 
You're welcome, eBlackstar.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 10, 2005)

*is flattered* Thanks a million, dude!

I'm hoping Rai will second it.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 10, 2005)

You're about as evil as a Tofu hotdog!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 10, 2005)

Well gosh, I must be downright nefarious!


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 10, 2005)

[Sarcasim]Oh yes! You're so evil you make Michael Jackson cry like a little girl (probably because he dropped his nose)[/sarcasim]


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 10, 2005)

You're mean. Am too evil.



And Ara's not the only one with trouble spelling...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

> Tofu hotdog!



Hey! Hotdogs in themselves are evil enough...but tofu, replacing meat, is just plain sickening...I'm such a carnivore.  *drools* steeeeeaaaaaaaak...

Ha.


----------



## ingolmo (Sep 11, 2005)

There are some other evil people around here, too.

Nom's evil in a nice sort of way, so we can't counnt her. 

Then there's me, famous for being at the disagreeing end *most* in most of the threads, and especially polls. (Or so I believe...)

I don't think we're forgetting anyone now, are we, Rai?

No, the rest of the members are just nice, well-meaning folks.  

And Ara would come second in the list of spelling mistakes; Alatar would be first.


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 11, 2005)

Pah. You are all nothing compared to my evility. Ingolmo's pretty bad, though. He can be my henchman if he gets a little chain to hold his spectacles on.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

suuuure...

Don't flatter yourself Hammer. You're more...sneakily malicious than actually EVIL.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 11, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> And Ara would come second in the list of spelling mistakes; Alatar would be first.


 
Ooh Buuuurn!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 12, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Pah. You are all nothing compared to my evility. Ingolmo's pretty bad, though. He can be my henchman if he gets a little chain to hold his spectacles on.


 
Evility? Must be a British thing. . .

I still don't understand how I won the most evil mod thing. . .but my vote would have always gone to Mr. I-Eat-Cats-For-Breakfast Aule who is no longer with us actively.

Still, he is evil in retrospect.


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 12, 2005)

*A poll???*

First off, however, I would ask why we don't have a poll? Now we have 30 options for poll. Elgee, would you add a poll including:

Ingwë
Ingolmo
Alatar
Thorondor_
Baragund
Greenwood
Indy
Grond
Arvedui
e.Blackstar
Firawyn
AraCelebEarwen
Hammersmith
Daranavo
Wraithguard
Nóm
Who else? You will decide


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow, I find it funny how I never qualify for evilness. Crazy. Still, that's ok, I will just direct my evilness elsewhere.

Indy is most definitely the evilest. And Nom is evil. So is Ithy. Believe me!


----------



## baragund (Sep 12, 2005)

Me, evil??? I never would have thunk it, Ingwe!  

If I'm on the list then you definitely need to include Inderjit. Her evilness is delightfully subtle and sophisticated, and you have to be paying attention to realize when she's taking a jab at somebody or something.  .

_9/13 - I just cast my vote for 'other'. Like I said, Inder is very evil.  _


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 12, 2005)

*grins* at the mention of Inderjit the "she."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm on the list? What did _I_ ever do to be considered _evil_? *Pets the over sized cat resting in her lap as an innocent sparkle and sweet smile show on her face and the scraps of a spelling book fall out of the rubbish bin behind her.*


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 12, 2005)

> Ingwë
> Ingolmo
> Alatar
> Thorondor_


[Bugs Bunny voice] You know what this means, Doc, right? WAR! [/Bugs Bunny voice]


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 12, 2005)

You might PM another mod for that request, Ing. I am afraid I'll only be able to pop on for a few minutes here and there today, and that will take a bit of work. 


Probably shouldn't be doing this at work anyway.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 12, 2005)

Why am I so far down on the list? Is my wolfiness and evil sponges not enough for you!?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: A poll???*



Ingwë said:


> First off, however, I would ask why we don't have a poll? Now we have 30 options for poll. Elgee, would you add a poll including:
> 
> Ingwë
> Ingolmo
> ...




Oh come on, how am I only #10???


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 12, 2005)

There you go. One poll.

btw. It's a Public Poll 
(ain't I a nice Mod   )


----------



## ingolmo (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks a Bunch, Gothmog. I would've made a poll, but I didn't who or who not to include. Thanks anyway.  

*Sacrificing large amounts of self control, Ingolmo moves to mouse from his name to e.Blackstar and clicks there.*

Yep, you're the evilest. The Evil Overlords thread proves that. Alatar has never struck me as evil, actually nice, and well-meaning. Nom's too nice to be evil, and Rai spookier than eviler. 

Just a question, why not have Barley in the poll. Beneath a good, crispy countenance, doesn't anyone think there's more to Barley?


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad to be of help 

Now for my view

Proud to be the terrible Mace of Melkor, The Hammer of the Underworld and so good in his time as a Mod on TTF, it is certain that Grond has to now be The Most Evil Non-Mod here


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 13, 2005)

Gothmog said:


> Proud to be the terrible Mace of Melkor, The Hammer of the Underworld and so good in his time as a Mod on TTF, it is certain that Grond has to now be The Most Evil Non-Mod here



I'm afraid he'll have to be disqualified from this poll soon.


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 13, 2005)

Well that is good to know


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 13, 2005)

Yay! (Not only for his own sake, but also because that means that I'm on top thus far!)


----------



## Talierin (Sep 13, 2005)

You forgot me


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 14, 2005)

Talierin said:


> You forgot me


Oooops... Sorry, Tal  With 'who else. You'll decide' I meant that thje mod who adds the poll must include the names that I forgot but I didn't say it clear  Anyway, Gothmog has added it as an another option  
But you're evil ex-mod as well as Grond and Arvedui... Sorry.

However, I think I'm the most evil non-mod person in this forum. I always send report to the mods thought once ago I was wrong. In spite of all I'm as evil as a mod  .


----------



## spirit (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm doing bribes!


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 14, 2005)

Now you mustn't vote for Grond. He's a mod now


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 14, 2005)

Exercising an enormous force of will, I don't vote for myself. And after my tremendous wickedness, there's only one real candidate...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 14, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> and Rai spookier than eviler.



And if he hasn't seen what you said yet, I know he soon will!

Now, after a considerable amount of thinking; counting and weighing of the galactic evilness dusts; threats from little critters with long, pointy teeth and a considerable lack of any bribery; I will now make my choice! *pauses over B's and cringes as she clicks another.* 

I'm not going to be sorry! I did what I had to do! *The sweet smile turns into a fanged grin before the darkness of her cloak's hood conceals her face in shadows and she hopes that she might yet escape The Blackstar's death ray and borrowed retractable claws.*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 14, 2005)

I need no retractable claws!

*kicks Ara fiercely in the shin*

Ha!



(But thank you Hammer.  )


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 14, 2005)

1) It is more than obvious who is _not_ evil and simply attention deprived and slightly conceited. *coughe.Blackstarcough*

2) I am forced to vote for my counterpart, on the idea that *NO ONE* is _that_ nice. There has to be some seriously wicked part of her that allows her to be that kind.

3) Why is Daranavo on the list? Just because he's a pirate doesn't mean he's evil!

4) Hammersmith is too cool to be evil!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah well I don't like you either.

*mumble mumble* conceited and attention starved my eye...*takes out a passerby*


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, I voted for Smitty, just because I felt like discriminating against someone of British Nationality today and he was handy.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 17, 2005)

Why am I on that list?
I thought I came across as a nice guy!

Better rethink my disguise, methinks.....


----------



## Talierin (Sep 17, 2005)

You guys are just lucky I'm not too evil, considering that I'm pretty much WM's adopted kid sister  (I get to meet him in a couple weeks, yay!) You guys would be doomed if I was evil. Luckily for you, I'm usually thwarting his evil 

Perhaps I'll become a mod again........ *bwahahaha*


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 17, 2005)

Making the Irkin armada larger, one planet at a time eh?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 17, 2005)

Of course! Let's sing the doom song! Doom doom de doom doom dooom dooooooom doom doom doom


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 18, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> I'm sure everyone's going to bob up and down to vote for themselves, but try to be truthful to yourself and decide who is really the most evil non-mod...



Indeed, I would have named myself as you prophesied, but since current board policies have rendered me religiously and politically defanged, declawed, spayed and neutered, I have been reduced to a mere fat and fluffy old pussycat lying on the hearth, basking in the warmth of the fire...

Barley


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 18, 2005)

Talierin said:


> Of course! Let's sing the doom song! Doom doom de doom doom dooom dooooooom doom doom doom


 
That reference makes me happier than a kid a Bloaty's Pizza Hog!


----------



## Talierin (Sep 18, 2005)

The plug thing! It's not plugged!


Ahhhhh I love zim. So does WM. In fact it's all his fault that I love zim.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 18, 2005)

I think we need an Invader Zim admiration thread. I only fear Noogums will try to steal it from us!


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 20, 2005)

How come I am the only one to vote for Nóm.
Surely everyone knowes that she is pure evil!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 20, 2005)

Hmm...I think that anyone who voted for Who Else? should post and say who they meant...so we can get a real count.


----------



## Aulë (Sep 27, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> Evility? Must be a British thing. . .
> 
> I still don't understand how I won the most evil mod thing. . .but my vote would have always gone to Mr. I-Eat-Cats-For-Breakfast Aule who is no longer with us actively.
> 
> Still, he is evil in retrospect.


 
Never fear, I am always waiting in the wings for my chance to pounce.
And I don't eat them for breakfest!





They are more of a meal for lunch or dinner.


----------



## Snaga (Sep 27, 2005)

Aule-PippinTook isn't evil. He's cute in a boy-Elgee sort of way.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 27, 2005)

He'll probably come after you with a boomerang for that. . .


----------



## Aulë (Sep 28, 2005)

Snaga said:


> Aule-PippinTook isn't evil. He's cute in a boy-Elgee sort of way.


 
"boy-Elgee"
What the _hell_ is that suppost to mean???  


3 reasons why I am not the above:


I despise cats and all cat-related products.
The prospect of marriage does not attract me.
I HATE CATS.
I'm more of an "Anti-Elgee"


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 28, 2005)

Well I'll jump on the aggreived bandwagon and complain that I've only got one vote. And it was a sympathy vote! I demand recognition for my evil ways! I'm contrary, argumentative, English, self righteous and complain a lot! Recognise me!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh hush, Hammy. You're not doing any worse then me! 

Perhaps we should think about ganging up on some of the others? *cute smile*


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 28, 2005)

Aulë said:


> "boy-Elgee"
> What the _hell_ is that suppost to mean???



It means that you are trying very hard to look evil, but only manage to come across as a cuddly kitten.  

Probably the reason why it is so easy to beat you at debates as well.....


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 28, 2005)

How on earth can you create a poll like this and NOT include either Aule or myself?  

Personally its gotta be Aule, after that stunt he pulled a while back on here arguing with me and causing all kinds of evilness! 



Arvedui said:


> It means that you are trying very hard to look evil, but only manage to come across as a cuddly kitten.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

The mighty mighty Aule beaten down into a kitten! WUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Aulë (Sep 28, 2005)

Arvedui said:


> Probably the reason why it is so easy to beat you at debates as well.....


 
Don't you remember the King Elessar debate?
As I recall....you LOST!
Mwhaha!


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 28, 2005)

Me evil? I am in actual fact a very nice person, who likes puppies, guns, puppies facing the barrels of guns and macaroni, as well as telling poor jokes. 

And what is so funny about me being a 'she' Nenya?  And and as for my subtle insults! I am like one of the nicest people you will ever meet like, and if I were to insult you it would certainly because you deserved it.  

And if you felt like picking on a British guy why didn't you pick on me HLG? Honestly. Some people.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 28, 2005)

> And what is so funny about me being a 'she' Nenya?





> And if you felt like picking on a British guy why didn't you pick on me HLG?


  

It was very entertaining.


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 28, 2005)

Inderjit S said:


> And if you felt like picking on a British guy why didn't you pick on me HLG? Honestly. Some people.


Try and steal my one and only vote, will you? 
Anyway, if I can't be the evillest, I can certainly be the evillest Englishman. Fie on thee!


----------



## Aulë (Sep 29, 2005)

Snaga has that title in the bag though.
Noone can compare with him in terms of evilness.


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 29, 2005)

But Snaga's known more for his evillness than for his Englishness. Does he have a smoking jacket? Does he? DOES HE?

*Losing tenuous grip on a lot of things*


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 29, 2005)

Aulë said:


> Don't you remember the King Elessar debate?
> As I recall....you LOST!
> Mwhaha!


Corrupt judges, I'd say...  

But what is one small debate against a whole Tournament, eh?


----------



## Aulë (Sep 29, 2005)

Arvedui said:


> Corrupt judges, I'd say...
> 
> But what is one small debate against a whole Tournament, eh?


 
You beat us by one vote in the end.
Damn you, Nóm!


----------



## Snaga (Sep 29, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> But Snaga's known more for his evillness than for his Englishness. Does he have a smoking jacket? Does he? DOES HE?
> 
> *Losing tenuous grip on a lot of things*


I was one of the original British Army. I was the main instructor on the 'Teach me to be English.' Are you questioning my Englishness, or just accusing me of being uber-evil?


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 29, 2005)

Snaga said:


> I was one of the original British Army. I was the main instructor on the 'Teach me to be English.' Are you questioning my Englishness, or just accusing me of being uber-evil?


Eviller than you are English. Does that allow me to slink away gracefully while salving your wounded pride?


----------



## Snaga (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes. Begone. Slink from my sight!


----------



## Aulë (Sep 30, 2005)

See?

Under the word "Evil" in the dictionary, there is a picture of Snaga.
Recent editions also include Wonks in the picture!


----------

